# How to deter people/boats from fishing too close?



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

50% of the time the ball will only go about 10 yards. But the other 50% it can reach out to maybe 300 yards. Please allow a minimum of 400 yards* in all directions* to work on golf game while waiting for the bite.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That and bottle rockets shot at them work pretty good too.

You're grip says you're gettin ready to duck hook the chit out of that ball.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

They probably feel the same way about us as we do about them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

20 ga


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Anybody try a rainbow flag???


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

just fish naked... what dude would want to fish next to a naked guy..

if they stick around just start dancing and ask if they like what they see!


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

mchildress said:


> Anybody try a rainbow flag???


That'd only bring me in closer.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

jfish87 said:


> just fish naked... what dude would want to fish next to a naked guy..
> 
> if they stick around just start dancing and ask if they like what they see!


What do you do when they say yes?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> That and bottle rockets shot at them work pretty good too.
> 
> You're grip says you're gettin ready to duck hook the chit out of that ball.


 Yea they were going all over the place. 



jfish87 said:


> just fish naked... what dude would want to fish next to a naked guy..
> 
> if they stick around just start dancing and ask if they like what they see!


There was a camp about a mile down from me when i left the beach. As i was passing them up they went from the water up to the dunes rather quickly. Upon closer inspection the female was topless! :ac550:


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

PhotoFish said:


> What do you do when they say yes?


Dang..I forgot I posted this is a Texas forum....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Greatwhite said:


> They probably feel the same way about us as we do about them.


Boats in particular seem to want to fish right next us. Like within 100 yards when there is no other camps around and the beach is vacant. I'd like to think they are ignorant about situation but its hard to tell when they keep doing it over and over.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Neato we need more stuff washing up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

jfish87 said:


> just fish naked... what dude would want to fish next to a naked guy..
> 
> if they stick around just start dancing and ask if they like what they see!


Ok, that is going way to far!!! Apparently you have NEVER fished east of the barricades! :ac550:


----------



## FISHINGUY01 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my SM-P607T using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Paint *"I support gay marriage"* on the side of your truck.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

awesum said:


> Paint *"I support gay marriage"* on the side of your truck.


Awe look. Another one.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Ya 'll missed the whole point of this post with your gay garbage. This is what he's talking about. Googan potlickers that run thriu your lines and then anchor to fish within 50 yards, or in Joe's case, within range of his golf swing. LOL!

Dude, you gotta fix your right hand grip, period.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Clay pigeons work. Spray some menhaden oil on them for a nice chum dispersal. True story.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I should note that no boats were present while blasting pigeons. However no boats fished in front of us that day either. 
Getting someone hurt and having to live with that is not worth it. I've had sandbars cut me off more than boats anyways. Spent many a mornings in the kayak tieing my line back together. However one time about 7 years ago or so I was paddling out a bait, boat buzzes me catches my line wrapped around his prop jerks the kayak backwards a good bit before the line cut off. Never slowed down not a single rpm. Their is no way he couldn't see a 13ft kayak or feel it when he started to drag me. Talk about no respect.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't mind the waders fishing close to us when we're shark fishing but the boaters are another story altogether.

Two weeks ago, I had a boater run between my shark line buoys and cut 2 of my 3 lines. He then proceeded to anchor and fish about 100 yds down the beach right next to another boater (potlicker). After an hour or so, he turned around and cut thru my 3rd line in the 2nd gut. That's only about 200 yds out. Freakin idiot.

Last weekend, had a boater come straight at my kayak right after I dropped a bait and big orange buoy. Only reason he didn't cut me off was my line was still slack enough to fall below his prop. 

We have about $50-$100 worth of line and tackle per each shark line we stand to lose each time we get cut off not to mention the hassle of picking up the tackle with the kayak, gathering the cut line and re-deploying the whole works. 

What kills me is why they have to fish right next to us or pull up next to another boater or wader when the beach is open for miles. Potlickin at its finest.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*This is a bay story*

I took a buddy fishing in E Matty several Novembers ago. Left out early and fog was not real thick, but thick enough where you could only see for about 50 yards (estimating now).

Anyway we made it to the south shore line and started a drift. We could hear a duck blasting away. Then I thought. that is some guy blowing on his duck call, then BOOM!!! Pellets peppering and landing all around us. My buddy was on the verge of going bezerk. I started laughing and said, I think we need to move. He wanted to go over and wrap the barrel around the shooter's neck. I said, oh come on man, you've never been peppered? He said, no and that guy did it on purpose. I said, It's s big bay we rolling.

Ended up being one of my better fishing days anyway, trout and flounder.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I took a buddy fishing in E Matty several Novembers ago. Left out early and fog was not real thick, but thick enough where you could only see for about 50 yards (estimating now).
> 
> Anyway we made it to the south shore line and started a drift. We could hear a duck blasting away. Then I thought. that is some guy blowing on his duck call, then BOOM!!! Pellets peppering and landing all around us. My buddy was on the verge of going bezerk. I started laughing and said, I think we need to move. He wanted to go over and wrap the barrel around the shooter's neck. I said, oh come on man, you've never been peppered? He said, no and that guy did it on purpose. I said, It's s big bay we rolling.
> 
> Ended up being one of my better fishing days anyway, trout and flounder.


 Good story there! I can understand the boaters cant see ahead if its foggy. On a clear day, I still wonder if boaters cut thru the lines on purpose or they are just unaware of the situation? Thanks for sharing from the boater's side.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Shark_Reeler said:


> Good story there! I can understand the boaters cant see ahead if its foggy. On a clear day, I still wonder if boaters cut thru the lines on purpose or they are just unaware of the situation? Thanks for sharing from the boater's side.


That's what I was thinking too in regards to the potlicker cutting lines. He may truly not know any better. When I first started out I may of not known any better too.

Sometimes I think dumb stuff pulled may not be discourteous it may be ignorance.

But sometimes you have to live and learn.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

The funniest part of all of this is being around when a bunch of boat guys are cussing the shark fishing guys not knowing one was within ear shot of what they were saying at the tackle store. 

It's all about common courtesy, we don't own the water but neither do they. But it's not just a situation special to beach fishing, go to POC and wade fish or kayak. Hell any major by system had its share of people that don't follow common courtesy or just flat out don't know any better.


----------

